# ROL - Robust Resources



## tamim619 (27 March 2009)

I have invested in this company, has anyone else?

If yeh why did you choose to invest in ths company

Its looking preety good atm


----------



## nunthewiser (27 March 2009)

*Re: ROL - Robust Resources Limited*

LOL ....what a cool name ! what do they do ? never heard of em b4 .. they a producer ? explorer ? they got any cash ? how much debt ? ........ can i have that name if they get delisted further down the track ?


----------



## tamim619 (27 March 2009)

*Re: ROL - Robust Resources Limited*



nunthewiser said:


> LOL ....what a cool name ! what do they do ? never heard of em b4 .. they a producer ? explorer ? they got any cash ? how much debt ? ........ can i have that name if they get delisted further down the track ?




haha ahh they are a mineral explorer focusing on gold and base metals, i dunno about the cash/debt part... A friend recommended me on it, so i bought...been good so far, check it out

They have some new project called 'Romang'', they been talking that up a bit, it looks alright


----------



## tamim619 (26 May 2009)

ROL up 25% today... must be something good coming up

Ann regarding romang should be up any day now


----------



## Joe Blow (26 May 2009)

tamim619 said:


> ROL up 25% today... must be something good coming up
> 
> Ann regarding romang should be up any day now




Hi tamim619,

As you are a holder and clearly interested in this stock, perhaps you could share some of your research on this company with other ASF members? So far this thread does not contain much information on this company or why their share price has gone from under 15c to over 50c in a few months.


----------



## Pallen (26 May 2009)

Hi guys,

I'll see if I can fill in a few gaps Joe.

Robust believes it is sitting on a mineralised system comparable in size to that of the giant Lihir gold mine off the north coast of Papua New Guinea’s New Ireland province. 

It's early days yet, but by way of comparison … Lihir Gold's mine, which has been in production since 1998, is located on a volcanic caldera within which the company estimates that probable reserves stood at 18.5 million tonnes of 2.87 grams a tonne estimation at the end of 2007. Production in calendar 2008 totalled 770,000 ounces. 

Lihir carries a market capitalisation of $733 million. 

Robust's Romang Island project also covers an entire volcanic caldera, which forms the 25,000 hectare island in Indonesia's Banda magmatic arc. The area is covered with five granted mineral titles with two more under application. In a report earlier this month, the company described the caldera as "a mineralising system comparable in size to that of the Lihir gold mine in Papua New Guinea". 

Robust's chairman, geologist Ian Finch, knew he was onto a good thing when the offer of the Romang Island project came across his desk a year or so ago. Romang had been held within the UK company, Billiton Plc, before its merger with BHP. The English company had completed a 14-hole scout drilling program on the Lukawahi target on the south of the island in 1997 and 1999. 

The holes intersected economically significant gold, silver, zinc, lead and copper mineralisation in 80 percent of all holes drilled. The best of those previous holes included – 

LWD-02: 1g/t Au over an entire length of 73.9m, including 34m of 2.10 g/t. 
LWD-06: 4m of 2.48g/t Au and 3m at 2.39g/t Au at shallow depths plus base; metals intersections of 4m of 3 percent lead and 3m of 4.8m zinc. 


LWD-07: Averaged just under 1g/t gold over its entire 67.4m length. 


LWD-08: 30m averaging 1.43g/t gold.
Robust, which owns two diamond drill rigs now on site, has begun a 2500m phase 1 drilling program scheduled to be completed by June 30. On February 5, Robust announced drill results for the first two of its diamond holes drilled on the southern Lakuwahi prospect.

The first hole, LWD-015, intersected gold and silver values equivalent to 2.72g/t gold over 41 metres beginning 1m from surface, including 17m of 4.33g/t gold equivalent. 

The second hole contained elevated levels of gold and silver with strong lead, zinc, copper and barium over its entire 101.25m length. Both results correlate with assays from the earlier 14-hole Billiton.

That's a paraphrased summary of the company first examined by David Hasslehurst.

Key Points to consider here;

- The lofty targets ie - Resource comparable to that of Lihr's Caldera project. Now, let's consider that the estimates are inflated by 50%, even this represents a significant find. Say 3 Billion dollar resource? Not bad for a minnow with a market cap of 4.68 million in March

- All assay results have been very positive, targets have been hit, projections met.

- Recently, Robust put together another parcel of shares for sophisticated investors to the tune of 1.25 million, this was used to purchase another diamond rig to intensify the drilling program currently underway in the Romang Project.

So, bearing in mind my personal interest in the stock, Robust should it fall even halfway to it's lofty projection, it would be fair to say IMO, that ROL has a bright future - estimated SP for June - 60-70cps


----------



## tamim619 (26 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi tamim619,
> 
> As you are a holder and clearly interested in this stock, perhaps you could share some of your research on this company with other ASF members? So far this thread does not contain much information on this company or why their share price has gone from under 15c to over 50c in a few months.




Im not much of an investor... my friend recommended this company, he did the research i did a bit (not much honestly)... but  from what i know

They are a mineral explorer focused on gold and based metals in NSW region (Lachlan ford belt to be exact) where they have 100% interest in 5 projects.

But, their newest project 'Romang' is based in INdonesia and thats where i they are mining gold, silver and other resources. I personally dont think they are getting much gold or whatever from there (but thats where i think i am wrong, coz otherwise their sp wouldnt have increased so dramatically, so i must be wrong) 

Like e.g. for one basin they have 1.53g/t AU.. by the time they process it down and collect the gold with gold prices at like $900 per ounce thats not even worth it...but i must be wrong coz it doesnt make sense

SO preety much imo (which isnt much) Romang is a hot topic atm, leading to why there was a 25% jump in SP and record days for volume of trades...  a new ann must be close even tomorrow

GL, if anyone also invests or shares a common interest... i'd love to know


----------



## happytown (1 June 2009)

ann out before open this morning regarding the *investment in the co by talbot* group investments

7,240,000 @ .35, for approx $2.5M and 15% stake in co (s/holder approval required)

funds to assist in continued drilling at romang

sp currently up approx 26% on high volume (for rol)

cheers


----------



## McCoy Pauley (8 December 2009)

Looks like the drilling results released to the market pleased investors/speculators.  Share price closed up 72% today.   The share prices of AOA and TRF (joint venturers/investors in ROL) also benefited from the announcement.


----------



## condog (9 December 2009)

Sure did, I been watching and was set to buy this week. I got in today at 83c so still got 31 of the 48c so far....

I think its set to go a lot higher yet.....I want more detail on the exact size of the find, but its hugely significant for such a minor company...

And on top of the other recent finds the sky seems the limit at present...


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 December 2009)

Looks like some shareholders took profits yesterday - share price fell 18% for the day.

Trafford Resources (ASX:TRL) announced yesterday that it would make an in-specie distribution of up to one-third of its holdings in ROL to TRL's shareholders at a date to be fixed.  TRL holds 10.8 million shares in ROL, approximately 20.6% of the shares.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091209/pdf/31mmlxbftf3m1c.pdf


----------



## condog (10 December 2009)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Looks like some shareholders took profits yesterday - share price fell 18% for the day.
> 
> Trafford Resources (ASX:TRL) announced yesterday that it would make an in-specie distribution of up to one-third of its holdings in ROL to TRL's shareholders at a date to be fixed.  TRL holds 10.8 million shares in ROL, approximately 20.6% of the shares.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091209/pdf/31mmlxbftf3m1c.pdf




Yeh Haselhurst from the Eureka Report took proofit on this and bought into TRF which is aligned with ROL on one of the same projects... I really like David and follow him closely, but I think he got out of this one way too early....  But then again his strategy is to grow that portfolio value as quick as possible and it has limited funds... I and many of you are adding to our portfolios so it makes sense to hold and then put new money into something new.... thats my 2 cents on it anyway.

Im in this for a while yet....the value of that find this week looks to be very significant for this company on face value......


Disclaimer - yes i own and bought into TRF on Davids advice....and may sell to profit on others buying at any stage....seek your own advice....this is only opinion and ccannot be relied upon for fact .....


----------



## McCoy Pauley (11 December 2009)

Looks like the buyers were back in the market yesterday for ROL.  New 52-week high of $1.30 and closed at $1.15.  ROL's recent announcement really has excited the market.


----------



## condog (14 December 2009)

Final assay results are in for Romang Island for hole LWD 051 are as follows:
57.5 metres at 6.78 g/t Au equivalent (5.28 g/t Au and 90 g/t Ag) from 1.5 metres
Including: 27 metres at 9.36 g/t Au equivalent (8.57 g/t Au and 47 g/t Ag) from 3 metres
And: 15 metres at 217 g/t Ag and 3.31 g/t Au from 26 metres
And: 24 metres at 2.4% Pb from 29 metres

This is a fantastic find especially for such a small company....on the flip side TRF owns 20% interest and is significantly smaller agian.....
This is a particularly attractive find due to its proximity to surface, yielding from day 1.....

Disc - I own both TRF and ROL - do your own research, seek expert ind advice.


----------



## condog (16 December 2009)

*More than 60metres of continuous gold intersection on Romang*

More good news with More than 60metres of continuous gold intersection on Romang Island by ROL and TRF has 20% interest in ROL.... both have skyrocketed 10% within the hour.....

Told you Haselhurst got out of ROL far too early....wonder if that will make his commentary...


----------



## condog (16 December 2009)

Not only 60m in LWD 048

but 40m of 8+ ounces per tonne in LWD 049 

This gives them an area so far of approx 120m long by 50m + wide by average of 34m deep. = 204,000 m3 of potential discovery assuming drill holes reflect ground in between holes on average. Assume 1.3 tonne per m3 of earth = 265,200 tonnes of earth.... at average discovery of 3.68g / tonne = 0.129 oz / tonne  x 265200 tonnes= estimated total 34210 ounces so far at $1150 oz = $39,342,420 ...

Its from the surface, so is open cut and relatively cheap say expensive costs of $400 tonne = $23,605,452 estimated Net Profit ......
Not a bad find for a $62M market cap company

This is just my working out...do your own.... its based not on todays find but this site....


----------



## McCoy Pauley (16 December 2009)

*Re: More than 60metres of continuous gold intersection on Romang*



condog said:


> More good news with More than 60metres of continuous gold intersection on Romang Island by ROL and TRF has 20% interest in ROL.... both have skyrocketed 10% within the hour.....
> 
> Told you Haselhurst got out of ROL far too early....wonder if that will make his commentary...




Up 18% again for the day.  Share price has almost doubled since the start of the month when ROL first started announcing its good news to the market.  Too bad I didn't have the courage of my convictions to buy some shares earlier in the month and now I'm not so sure that at a $1.40/share, they're good value any more.  Happy though (for the moment) that I took a small stake in TRF.


----------



## condog (16 December 2009)

I bought anohter $13K this morning at 1.32

Im still convinced there is major upside in this little baby yet to come....even just in this section of Ramang Island they have just hit there best 3 holes and need to continue drilling in that direction....Not only that but the assays are representative of the small fragments of gold...once digging commences there could be major veins, nuggets that so far have not been identified...

Its extremely promising at worst..


----------



## dadzi (17 December 2009)

Great day so far for those holding both TRF and ROL (I think that's the general trend, this little corporate group look like big money-makers!)

I bought some more ROL this morning @ $1.35 and was feeling bad about it due to the low so far of 1.34, but I'm feeling a bit better with the price now sitting around 1.45. Either way, whilst I know there's a good chance the price may drop well below what I've paid for it on average, I feel that if I hold this one until production then the sky really is the limit in terms of upside potential.

How are you guys feeling about ROL at this price?


----------



## condog (17 December 2009)

dadzi said:


> Great day so far for those holding both TRF and ROL (I think that's the general trend, this little corporate group look like big money-makers!)
> 
> I bought some more ROL this morning @ $1.35 and was feeling bad about it due to the low so far of 1.34, but I'm feeling a bit better with the price now sitting around 1.45. Either way, whilst I know there's a good chance the price may drop well below what I've paid for it on average, I feel that if I hold this one until production then the sky really is the limit in terms of upside potential.
> 
> How are you guys feeling about ROL at this price?




Feeling great , bought more ROL yesterday at 1.32 and a few minutes ago it was 1.55......nice little profit....tempted to sell but I believe this little gem is putting togethter some great assets with minimal outlay......

It wont be long and some equity mob or bigger miner will be trying to go hostile on this IMO....


----------



## McCoy Pauley (17 December 2009)

Gah, missed out this morning because I was in meetings.  Now I'm really not sure that at $1.52/share it's worth putting money in this stock.


----------



## condog (17 December 2009)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Gah, missed out this morning because I was in meetings.  Now I'm really not sure that at $1.52/share it's worth putting money in this stock.




Yeh I took some significant profit this afternoon and will buy in hopefully on some weakness....I believe there is monumental potential upside in this stock, but at $1.60, I had a gut feeling and ran a few calcs and decided it was getting a bit ahead of itself....  

TRF is the one people should probably logically be buying for the offer if they and there broker deem its still CUM....ROL is getting dragged along for the ride with TRF....

I pumped my profit into another one of Haselhursts, SGZ which IMHO seems rediculously, stupidly, horendously, recockulously (is that even a word) under priced..... the undiscovered upside now in SGZ is completely off the rictar scale....

Will look seriously at raising stake in OBJ if ROL does not pull back for a repurchase...


----------



## McCoy Pauley (23 December 2009)

Announced yesterday that it successfully completed a placement of 6,325,000 shares to institutional and sophisticated investors at $1.20/share.  That's a big discount compared to its current price of $1.53/share.  Talbot Group Investments increased its stake in ROL from 13.8% to 16.8%.

Funds are to be used to expand existing drill program in Romang Island, accelerate exploration in Indonesia, commission full-scale metallurgical tests and improve logistics and infrastructure at Romang Island.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091223/pdf/31mx8cpbz3wbj6.pdf


----------



## condog (30 December 2009)

Damn - I had left a sell on from xmas eve for 1.85 and lost 2/3rds of my holdings in early trade yesterday morning making only a few hundred $ instead of several thousand by the arvo.....

Im still in for several thousand shares , but damn. Xmas distractions cost me about $4-6000 yesterday......was a very expensive xmas eve few beers in opportunity cost ......   live and learn ay.

ROL at 2.39 = wow, Im seriously starting to wonder though if its got 10 miles ahead of itself. Its highly exciting, but highly speculative at current price, with no real earnings yet to uphold such a price. Theres serious upside in its asset reserves and potential discoveries, but is it getting too far ahead of tself too soon.  One wonders...

I think the hugely volatile intra day and intra week price offers opportunities for traders, but its also indicative of most holders / traders wondering the same thing.


----------



## condog (4 January 2010)

News for TRF through 50% holding in IFE and 20%  interest in witchery adds value to ROL.... 

Wait and see, I havent run the detailed numbers  but my guestimate is it should be worth an extra 20c or more on todays news

Any body else got an opinion r run the new numbers...


----------



## dadzi (4 January 2010)

condog said:


> News for TRF through 50% holding in IFE and 20%  interest in witchery adds value to ROL....
> 
> Wait and see, I havent run the detailed numbers  but my guestimate is it should be worth an extra 20c or more on todays news
> 
> Any body else got an opinion r run the new numbers...






Hold on, why should increases in TRF or IFE add value to ROL? TRF owns 50% of IFE and a 20% free carried interest in IFE's Wilcherry Hill project so clearly any good news for IFE is good news for TRF. Likewise, TRF owns approx 20% of ROL (until the in-specie distribution) and therefore any good news to ROL is good news to TRF. 

However, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure ROL has no financial interest in either TRF or IFE, so why should increases in the value of either TRF or IFE result in a rise in ROL's theoretical value?


----------



## condog (4 January 2010)

dadzi said:


> Hold on, why should increases in TRF or IFE add value to ROL? TRF owns 50% of IFE and a 20% free carried interest in IFE's Wilcherry Hill project so clearly any good news for IFE is good news for TRF. Likewise, TRF owns approx 20% of ROL (until the in-specie distribution) and therefore any good news to ROL is good news to TRF.
> 
> However, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure ROL has no financial interest in either TRF or IFE, so why should increases in the value of either TRF or IFE result in a rise in ROL's theoretical value?




Ah ha yes dadzi I stand 100% corrected...my mistake.....I had it round back to front and was multi tasking.....its true I really can only do one thing at a time...sorry for inconvienience...

I got a lot of stocks doing a hell of a lot at the moment and it is difficult at times to manage all the information when sudden changes occur...doing my best and will try to avoid multi tasking,,,,but importantly making lots of money at present...


----------



## dadzi (7 January 2010)

condog said:


> Ah ha yes dadzi I stand 100% corrected...my mistake.....I had it round back to front and was multi tasking.....its true I really can only do one thing at a time...sorry for inconvienience...
> 
> I got a lot of stocks doing a hell of a lot at the moment and it is difficult at times to manage all the information when sudden changes occur...doing my best and will try to avoid multi tasking,,,,but importantly making lots of money at present...





Hehe, well as long as you're making a lot of money mate! I thought maybe you knew something I didn't about the association between TRF and ROL, and like most people who post in either this thread, the TRF thread or the IFE thread, I've got money in all three and am keen to remain up to date with all of the affairs of this profitable little corporate group!

Unfortunately, I pulled out 50% of my ownership in TRF to fund a holiday, and whilst I'd enjoyed over 150% gain (I bought at .26) I feel there's a lot of upcoming upside that I'm going to miss out on, so I might not make as much money as you in the coming weeks Condog . But then, I just bought a very thick book outlining the trading practices of Warren Buffet to read on my holiday so maybe that will pay dividends haha. Either way, I reckon the TRF corporate group is a good one - Ian Finch seems very cluey.


Disclaimer: Don't sue me, DYOR, we're all here to make money, but leave mine alone


----------



## condog (7 January 2010)

Robust Resources Limited (ASX: ROL) the Indonesian-based gold and base metal explorer, is pleased to announce the appointment of former BHP Billiton Indonesia President Director Andrew James Wilson as Non Executive Director to the Robust board.

This is hugely positive news , not only due to his knowledge and experience, but also due to his networks of contacts, which may ineveitabley help for a high priced takeover at some point in the future...in addition his experience in indonesia and throughout for all types of negotiations is great...


----------



## condog (8 January 2010)

Nice afternoon for ROL smashing back into and closing at the weeks high of 2.40 again.....Interestingly ROL and TRF had been keeping a lot of relaitve parity in price, but once the IFE announcment came out they each went seperate ways and seem to have divorced....

I think the markets eyes and all the Haselkhurst followers where watching VIL which seemed to rob all the good trading volumes from both TRF and ROL for Thu and Friday.....


----------



## condog (11 January 2010)

Sold half my ROL holding this morning , kpet half because i think its still got legs, but i found an investment i thought had significant more imediate upside in TON and put the money into that.....

TRF is catching ROL on the back of its little powerhouse in IFE.....

Hopefully ROL will keep powering form me, but im no longer watching itas i have my money back several times over.....so good luck omegos

Any major news i might get back in at some stage....

All the best ROL investors


----------



## condog (12 January 2010)

Plenty of strange stuff on the market today...

ROL comes out with a great announcment on Romang Island with an extension of its Gold , Copper, Zinc and LEad resource and the SP falls 8.8%... an extension of the zone in a NE direction.... if that extension runs the entire lenght it just possible increased the resource by upto 30% in one announcment....  and yet the sp falls 8.8%.....thank you ... im back in...

Hmmmm just gave me a buying opp....  certainily an irrational moody beast today on several stocks..... could it be the managed funds and banks are back in town...????  or is it the heat getting to the traders...


----------



## McCoy Pauley (12 January 2010)

Been busy doing other things today but from what I could see of the market, the sentiment overall was bearish for the day.  A fair few companies that have seen their share prices go up rapidly over the past month would have seen a few jumpy investors push the "sell" button.  ROL would be in this basket, IMO.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (11 February 2010)

ROL released the slides of its presentation to UK investors early last week to the ASX - see here.

Haven't had the chance to go through them but could be interesting.


----------



## zerolimit (11 June 2010)

ROL plans to purchase of the remaining 25% of the Romang Tenements which is fair enough


my question? why does a director of ROL own company Flintridge Holding Limited own part of the Romang Tenements?

and now we are going to give him 1,666,667 shares  for it

this was never covered off at all in any of the independent reports, even the valuation of the entire area is based upon the market cap of ROL? 

this just reeks imho.

I do hold ROL


----------



## fatmango (8 January 2011)

*Robust Resources*

Just bought a small parcel of ROL. Seems to be a stock with more upside yet. any thoughts?


----------



## oilleak (30 January 2011)

*Re: Robust Resources*

I reckon its turn around time ....

In last week.....

Markets a little scary....hopefully a kick for gold comming .....




fatmango said:


> Just bought a small parcel of ROL. Seems to be a stock with more upside yet. any thoughts?


----------



## fatmango (17 February 2011)

good report this week re gold, silver and sulphide mineralization with a nice share price rise to boot! Sounds quite robust at the moment. Sorry, couldn't resist the pun.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (17 June 2012)

fatmango said:


> good report this week re gold, silver and sulphide mineralization with a nice share price rise to boot! Sounds quite robust at the moment. Sorry, couldn't resist the pun.




I'm about to take this stock off my watchlist (in favour of some other suggestions).

Good reports have been coming in for a couple of years now, only to see the SP slowly decline.  Management even issued a release to say Indonesian sovereign risk wasn't a problem and they had a local partner.

It's recently gone below $1 so I'm thinking there's no turnaround in sight and that it's decline will continue.  Does anybody know/think any different?


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*HIGH GRADE SILVER INTERSECTED AT BATU JAGUNG PROSPECT, LAKUWAHI*

• High‐grade silver intersected near‐surface at Batu Jagung
• 57 metres @ 85g/t Ag including 13.2 metres @ 262g/t Ag
• 1.2 Km geophysical target zone remains open to north-*‐east within the large Lakuwahi Caldera
• Systematic drilling at Batu Jagung is projected to add to JORC resource estimate
• 7 rigs undertaking resource and exploration drilling on Romang Island
• ROL remains well funded with ~$35 million in cash and receivables

Previous scout drilling initially confirmed the prospectivity of the Batu Jagung zone. LWD009, which was drilled by Billiton in 1999, intersected a 51 metre zone grading 92 g/t Ag from 5 metres and included a high-grade section of 9 metres @ 254 g/t Ag from 6 metres

Robust Resources Managing Director Mr Gary Lewis said: “Our exploration efforts on Romang Island continue to yield positive results with seven drill rigs operating across the Island.
“These new drilling results at Batu Jagung are very encouraging as they continue the company’s strong record of discovery and success. We are confident that following a systematic drilling programme, this prospect will be a major contributor to a substantial increase in our initial JORC mineral resource inventory of 1.18 Moz Au Equivalent.


----------



## System (18 November 2014)

On November 17th, 2014, Robust Resources Limited (ROL) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition by Padiham Resources Pty Ltd.


----------

